# to diet or not to diet?



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello guysss 
in one of my vivs ive got eight girls, a mixture of ages.
Their food is a mixture of hamster food, bird seed and meal worm.
Some of the mice are very lean, even on the skinny side and then there's a couple who are pretty chunky, so im thinking both need a form of diet, or should i just leave them? they're not unhealthy but they are all different sizes and like i say, some fat, some skinny.
advice?Xxxx


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Give them a Mouse mixture,bit apple without the pips as there poisonous vegetables, alot of users mix Guneapig and and some Rabbit food in with the Mouse mixture for extra roughage and for there teeth oats, wheat, corn, small oil sunflower seed, and dry dog food can be mixed together too .The odd mealworm is ok but not reguarly, I only give those to nursing and pregnant mums Myself.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I agree about the mealworm. Its very fatty, i would leave that out the mixture and feed it as snack when its freezing cold for extra energy and to nursing mothers.

If you are able to add some groats ( shelled oats ) to your mix i feel you would see the benefits.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

agree with the above. You need some oats adding to that mix.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Your mix is very fatty indeed but you have skinny mice, I think you should probably consider treating your mice for worms 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

without photos , its hard too tell whether your mice are skinny or fat ; it could just be in the breeding.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Groats is fantastic


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks guys  i'll try and take some pictures of the biggest female next to the smallest. having said this the two smaller ones are pretty old now, theyre not exactly fragile but you can feel theyre not bouncy little babies anymore.
in my next mix i'll leave out the meal worms and get some "groats" definately, thanks a lot guys! more awesome advice  xxx


----------

